# OOPS!!! 0_0 Surprise!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I have been withholding cuteness, I apologize. Luna and Oddball had a bit of an "accident" two weeks ago... one out of two eggs I *thought* I had left out long enough to render unhatchable (I've been doing the same thing for two years!) proved me wrong, providing Luna and Oddball with their first little baby. They have been very good parents, even Oddball with his tiny beak manages to feed him. I knew pigeons grew quickly, but I've never had a baby before...I didn't realize just HOW quickly it was! 

His name is Koosh, because everyone said he looked like a Koosh Ball for awhile there, and that's what everyone started calling him... It looks like he's going to have a short fat beak, haha, a mix of Luna and Oddball, and a crest like Oddball as well. He has some backwards feathers coming in. He's quite the cutie! I'm in love! I shouldn't be so happy about something I've tried so hard to prevent.

Well, here he is, one picture from each day...stupidly, I skipped a few days...which I really regret!!

Day one...










Day two...










Day three...










Day four...










Then I missed all the way to day 8....


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Day 10...


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Day 12...









Day 13...










Day 14...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just looking at him makes me smile. He's adorable.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I have been withholding cuteness


Yes, you have. How cute is that. Do you have pictures to post of both the parents, Luna and Oddball?

Koosh is a cute name.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL! That picture with Dad (I think it's Dad ) in the background is just precious. Those oops babies are certainly fun.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Of course! Here's another of Oddball...










And here's Luna. She doesn't like it when I take pictures of Koosh...


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great pictures, Thank You! 
Luna looks like a little sweetie and Oddball looks like a Dad right now watching over his kid.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I love how they always look like they are smiling at that age.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! What wonderful pictures of a wonderful baby and his/her parents! Truly .. these photos made my otherwise less than perfect day pretty darned good!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This is probably THE cutest Pigeon Baby image I have ever seen...


If you look at it just right also, it could almost be a very rare 'Cactus' species...



Wow...


Wonderful pictures..!


Good going!


Phil
l v


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Great looking parents......A D O R A B L E.......Little One

I just love these pictures.

Louise


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

What a sweetie! I love his black eyes!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Great photos of the proud parents and the impossibly-adorable Koosh!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how could he go wrong with parents as pretty and healthy as they are! adorable....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got to luv those Oops babies..........I now know that for a fact. LOL
Sweet baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

that is cuteness overload.....


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Adorable, positively a keeper!!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Here he is from today! You can really see his crest now. He has some gray/black feathers coming in on his tail and around his neck and crest. 

My camera ran out of batteries after three pictures...it eats batteries, it's ridiculous!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Somehow I missed this post!

Just wanted to add how cute Koosh is I love all the photos too!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Love the pictures and love the name. What a sweetie!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

What a precious little baby. Love his name "Koosh"

Please keep the pictures coming. Reall enjoy watching these babies grow.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Aww, he haz the cutez*

Koosh is adorable, and your photos are out of this world. What an inconvenience that he should be born after the photo contest closed!!!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this post, all the pictures are so lovely that baby is so beautiful and expressive, I love it, give him many kisses tell him that have many people here in this forum that think is adorable. keep posting the pics and the parents are very good looking as well.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my! I just wanna moosh the Koosh  He's soooo precious!! I agree with Phil about that one baby picture - you have got to set that aside for next year's photo contest! Thank you for sharing such cuteness - and please, do keep the pictures coming


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness! so adorable! These pictures make me want to have an "accident"  Maybe Ill contribute some Opps pics when my loft is complete =)


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought batteries today! : D 

Family Portrait! Koosh, Oddball (dad), Luna (mom)


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm in love here, hehehe, and the whole family are so lovely... keep posting the pictures it is so great to see how Koosh is growing and good looking.


----------

